# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Nhật ký vú em rơi vào tay... chuột

## haolt.niemtinvn.com

*Lời nhật ký: "Sau chiến dịch dọn dẹp quay cuồng của giai bé, mình như bị bỏ rơi".*

"Mà đúng là bị bỏ rơi thật. Thấy thân hình tàn tạ của mình, giai bé liền vứt ngay mình vào tủ sách cũ. Tại đây mình gặp bết bao nhiêu là bạn cũ: này anh Đô-rê-mon tuột gáy, này anh Tam Quốc chí mọt xuyên táo, này anh Giáo trình toán cao cấp khỏa thân... Thôi thì đủ cả.

Nhưng cái mình mừng nhất là gặp lại người tình trong mộng thuở nào: Em Pờ-lây-Boy. Mình đã từng khao khát em hằng đêm. Cho đến đêm nay ở bên em, dẫu cho mùi hương đã từng ăn sâu vào tâm trí mình nay đã không còn, thay vào đó là mùi ẩm, mùi mốc, mùi phân chuột... thì nỗi khao khát ấy vẫn còn và càng bùng lên dữ dội. Mình hít hơi, chuẩn bị tinh thần. Em chớp mắt...

Chưa kịp hàn huyên tâm sự thì màn đêm đã buông xuống. Hai anh em cậu chủ đã khóa cửa đi chơi. Phòng tối thui. Mình vốn quen với bóng tối nhưng mình không quen với cái nơi bí bách này. Sợ hãi. Mình khẽ huých anh Những người khốn khổ:

- Anh này...

- Suỵt. Đây là lúc nguy hiểm nhất, giặc sắp tràn vào. Chú liệu mà giữ mồm giữ mệng.

Mình chưa kịp hỏi lại thì đã nghe thấy tiếng thét hiệu lệnh của quân địch: "Chít... Chít...". Mình chỉ kịp rú lên: "A, bây giờ thì em đã hiểu...". Tiếng rú ấy chưa tròn câu thì đã nghe đau nhói ở phía góc: Một tên giặc chuột đã phát hiện ra mình và ngay lập tức tấn công.

Mình mê đi, không biết gì nữa..."

*
*  *

Ngày hôm qua:

Thật là một ngày may mắn. Lão giai bé dọn dẹp nhà cửa. Biết chuyện, mình đã chuồn đi từ sớm nên thoát thân. Gớm, nom cái thây thằng chuột nhắt mà sợ chết khiếp. Cái thằng liều mạng ấy, mình đã bảo chuồn đi mà nó không tin. Ngu thì chết cứ bệnh tật gì.

Tối:

Trở lại giang sơn cũ, gọn gàng đến mức khó tin.

Có mùi gì thoang thoảng đâu đây, nghe như mùi bánh mì trứng. Hít hít... Đúng mùi bánh mì trứng rồi. Lao vội đến theo tiếng gọi của cái dạ dày, đâm ngay vào một cuốn sổ cũ. Đen thế chứ lại. Ngửi đi ngửi lại, mùi hương quyến rũ ấy đúng là nằm trong cuốn sổ này chứ không phải ở đâu khác. Bới đi bới lại, thấy mỗi mẩu vụn bánh bé tí dính lại trên cái bìa sổ. Điên tiết, đã thế ta nhay cho bằng nát.

Nhai mãi cũng mỏi răng, mình đành tha quyển sổ về ổ để xả stress dần.

Ngày hôm nay:

Ngao ngán mở mắt ra. Sực nhớ đến chiến lợi phẩm hôm qua. Vội bò đến.

Nhớ rồi, cuốn sổ này mình vẫn thấy giai lớn thỉnh thoảng lôi ra ghi ghi chép chép. Sẵn tò mò, mình mở ra xem. Thấy may mắn vì ngày xưa "tác nghiệp" ở trường học nên cũng học mót được cái chữ.

"Ngày... tháng... năm...

...

Ngày... tháng... năm...

..."

Thì ra là nhật ký của giai lớn. Một ý tưởng chợt lóe lên: ta sẽ viết nhật ký tiếp sức cho giai lớn. Ta sẽ kể lại những chuyện từ ngày xửa ngày xưa, những chuyện còn sót lại trong bộ óc đã sắp thành tinh này...

----------

